# Any Car Shows in San Diego area



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Is there going to be any car shows in the San Diego area?


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

Gonna be a while...


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Hot Rod shows start up in February and April !!!!

They have the BIG THREE event in February at the Del Mar Fair-Good Guys Inc.
Not sure of the date but it is supposedly a 3-day event!!!

"Motorcars on Main Street" which is on the strip of Coronado and has to turn away cars at 300 due to lack of space and its popularity.Every year more lowriders attend and the best part is that pre-reg. is $15.00 and you get this REALLY NICE event shirt for free with it!!
The date for the Coronado event is April 17th at Isabella and Orange Avenues!!!

LRM/GO LO ENT.--June of 2005 at Qualcom Stadium

HOT IMPORT NIGHTS/VISION ENT.--July 23, 2005 at Qualcom Stadium

EXTREME AUTOFEST/POSITIVE ENT.--October 2, 2005 at Coors Amphitheatre

Plus I hear there is suppose to be a FUNKMASTER FLEX SHOW it SD this summer and the promoter from EXTREME AUTOFEST is going to try throwing another lowrider show again.
I know SDCC is going to have another show as well as the AMIGOS CC traditional events,the ENCANTO CAR SHOW/BLOCK PARTY in August,SD SWAP MEET/CAR SHOW every Sunday now at Grossmont College instead and then last but not least.....the Classic Car Cruises in "three" different locations that run twice a week,from May until September!!!

I hope some of the clubs can obtain picnic permits this year....this should hold ya for a moment!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

When is that Coranado show?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

April 17th, 2005

Roll-in: 8-10 am

Show: 10am-3pm

Trophies:3pm

PREREGISTRATION IS $15--DEADLINE IS APRIL 10

INCLUDES ONE T-SHIRT,ONE DASH PLAQUE AND TWO RAFFLE TICKETS!!!!!


NOW YOU CAN'T BEAT THAT !!!






MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

thanks sally!


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey MS....How ya doing?...Do you know if anyone has access to the Lowrider Council Calender for 2005?...anyone out there part of Lowrider Council in San Diego? Need updates on any other events coming up...The Crowd of San Diego Car Club is having a Pre-Valentines Day Dance on Febuary 5th, at the Holiday Inn on National City Blvd., from 7:00 to midnight...There is a limit of 250 tickets available for this event...See any Crowd member for tickets...NO TICKETS will be available at the door...PRE SALE ONLY...Entertainment will be DJX and MR. X on the turntables...NO HOST BAR...DRESS TO IMPRESS...THIS IS A 21 AND OVER DANCE...HOLIDAY INN WILL BE CHECKING ID'S AT THE DOOR...


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Hey now girlfriend........you know that "Athena" is personally in charge of posting events on the Councils board.Not a problem though.....IF YOUR MUSTANG SALLI !!!!
I am PMing you two of her personal email addresses AND her cell # for follow-up because I don't think she checks her emails everyday.That way you know for sure it will be up there.
I also took the liberty of informing Viejitos,Groupe,Low Bottom,Oldies,Pacific Coast,Amigos,Just Us,San Diego and Uce Car clubs that CROWD CAR CLUB is "puttin it down for all the lovers out there" with that ST VALENTINES DAY spirit on February 5th 2005 !!!!!

Personally....I no longer believe in true love :angry: .....but I don't want my "bad experiences" to keep cupid from doing his thang !!!!

MUCH LOVE,

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i heard theres something going on @ chicano park end of feb.
i think pres. day weekend. some guy @ work said he has a flyer 
and is gonna bring it in. does anyone know about this???


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

If there is let me know! i will support that show.


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

:0


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm on it.......!!!

If the rain holds off today,I'm taking "the stang" out and I'll roll by all of the hydro shops and stop in at "Ronnie's" off of Highland Ave to hopefully collect some flyers or dates for near future events!!!

I'll update you fellow "lowrider freaks" on what the haps or haps not is later tonight when I roll back in......!!!!

CHECK BACK WITH ME LATER PEEPS!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 26 2005, 12:16 PM
> *i heard theres something going on  @ chicano park end of feb.
> i think pres. day weekend. some guy @ work said he has a flyer
> and is gonna bring it in. does anyone know about this???
> [snapback]2645087[/snapback]​*



heres the flyer dont know whos throwing it but
i'll ask around this weekend & see who knows and whos
going. hope its true cuase theres no work on monday!!!
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: HERES MORE

02/05/2005 San Diego, CA Crowd CC Valentine Dance

04/23/2005 San Diego, CA Chicano Park Day @ Chicano Park

05/21/2005 San Diego, CA Lowrider Festival @ Coors Amphitheatre

06/26/2005 San Diego, CA LRM Car Show @ QaulComm Stadium (714) 712-2100

07/09/2005 San Diego, CA Oldies CC 30th Anniversary Dance

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Beat me to it...........outstanding job chevyjohn !!!!


:biggrin: MS


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

If you know of events coming to Chicano Park, please post them here too:

www.chicanopark.com


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Event Name: Thirty-Ninth Annual Big 3 Auto Parts Exchange 
swap meet 
Start : 02/25/2005 
End : 02/27/2005 
Location: Qualcomm Stadium 
City: San Diego 

vehicle hobby related items only, 75% items for sale or display must be vehicle hobby related, no food or beverage products or firearms, overnight parking by vendors only, Friday setup after 11 am; Qualcomm Stadium; 8 am-5 pm; Spectator Fee: parking fee, Registration Fee: $45 vendors, $25 car corral 
URL: www.big3partsexchange.com 

Contact Phone: 619-276-7135 
LOTS OF PARTS AND CARS FOR SALE


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hypnotiqsd_@Jan 18 2005, 10:25 AM
> *THIS IS A 21 AND OVER DANCE...HOLIDAY INN WILL BE CHECKING ID'S AT THE DOOR...
> [snapback]2616972[/snapback]​*


:0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll make it to those shows with or without my ride!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

DOES ANYONE HAVE PHONE NUMBER FOR CONTACT FOR THE CHICANO PARK EVENT FOR THIS WEEKEND???? 

THANKS,
GOODTIMES CC


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 28 2005, 12:49 PM
> *05/21/2005 San Diego, CA Lowrider Festival @ Coors Amphitheatre
> 
> 06/26/2005 San Diego, CA LRM Car Show @ QaulComm Stadium (714) 712-2100
> ...


Damn, dont have to much more time to get ready :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Feb 14 2005, 12:00 AM
> *DOES ANYONE HAVE PHONE NUMBER FOR CONTACT FOR THE CHICANO PARK EVENT FOR THIS WEEKEND????
> 
> THANKS,
> ...



does anyone know if its still on? weather suppose to rain


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm planing to attend that Chicano park show... Is it going to rain? who else is going?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

I'm there fo sho and I am sure that unless it is pouring rain "really hard" the park willl be packed !!!
Ive got a # from at least one person in each club-CROWD CC,AMIGOS CC, SD CC, LOWBOTTOM CC, GROPE CC, VIEJITOS CC, OLDIES CC, TRAFFIC CC, KLIQUE CC, NEW WAVE CC, UCE CC, ........you get the idea !!!
Think I'll sit down Friday night and make some calls so there is still time to get ahold of their other club members........


MS






PS

PERRO..WHO YOU ROLLIN WIT DOGGY-DOG ???


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What time I should show up? I'm a solo rider...


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:0 :0


> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 18 2005, 03:51 AM
> *
> 
> PERRO..WHO YOU ROLLIN WIT DOGGY-DOG ???
> [snapback]2742184[/snapback]​*


 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

man what happened, i went there about 1130-1200 and nothing but people just walking around, no cars at all :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

THATS BECAUSE IT GOT MOVED AT THE LAST MINUTE BECAUSE THE WET GRASS WOULD HAVE BEEN TORN UP BY THE RIDES!!!

63BEACHCRUIZER,YOU WERE WITH ME RIDING SHOTGUN IN THE LO-LO ALL DAY SATURDAY GOING BY GHETTO FAB,SUPER CUSTOMS(WHICH IS GONE AND MOVED TO LEMON GROVE),SAL MANZANOS SHOP AND LASTLY NEW IMAGE CUSTOM SHOP.......LAST THING I TOLD YOU WAS TO CALL ME TO GET THE 411 ON SUNDAY......BUT NOOOOO !!!

BY THE WAY,THE PURPLE DUECE AT SALS BELONGS TO JUNEBUG62 HERE ON LAYITLOW IF YOU WANT TO ASK HIM ANY QUESTIONS ABOUT THE GOLDFLAKE IN THE PIN-STRIPING !!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

how was it? any photos?

i couldnt make it :tears:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)

So is it this weekend Now?


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

JUST A REMINDER THIS WEEKEND "BIG-3"
RAZA WILL BE OUT THERE TONIGHT
GOOD PLACE TO BUY PARTS/ACCESORIES ETC.
EVEN SOME RIDES THAT ARE FOR SALE.




> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Feb 1 2005, 03:00 PM
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> 
> Event Name: Thirty-Ninth Annual Big 3 Auto Parts Exchange
> ...


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

i got this flyer @ the big-3 this weekend.
1st year they're adding a lowrider class.
check it out and read the bottom i circled. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Celebrating 35 Years of Chicano Park :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Saturday, April 23, 2005 - 10am-5pm
San Diego, Califas
(Under the SD/Coronado Bay Bridge)

Featuring speakers, music, poetry, folklorico, danza, lowrider car show, food, cultural activities y más!


Chicano Park was founded on April 22, 1970 when the community of Barrio Logan and Chicano movement activists joined forces to protest the construction of a Highway Patrol station on the present site of the park. The Highway Patrol office was at the time the final insult to a community that had already been degraded by the demolition of hundreds of homes to make way for Interstate 5, the Coronado Bridge, the placement of toxic industries and junkyards, lack of community facilities, proper schools, jobs, social or medical services. 

Protesters led by the Brown Berets, community activists, artists, M.E.Ch.A. and others took over the site and faced police and bulldozers for days while negotiations took place that resulted in the land being given over for a community park. In the following days and months similar actions by the same groups led to the forming of a Chicano Free Clinic, now known as the Logan Heights Family Health Center, and the Centro Cultural de la Raza in Balboa Park. 

The struggle for Chicano Park came to symbolize the Chicano Mexicano people's struggle for self-determination and self-empowerment. The murals in the park painted by Chicano artists such as Victor Ochoa, Mario Torero, Yolanda Lopez, José Montoya, Sal Barajas, Juanishi Orozco, Berenice Badillo, Carmen Linares and many others portray the social, political and cultural issues that form the struggle for the liberation of Chicano Mexicanos. 

Every year the community of Barrio Logan, the greater community of San Diego and people throughout the Southwest and across the US come tgether to celebrate the takeover of Chicano Park. 



Chicano Park Steering Committee
P.O. Box 12524, San Diego, Califas 92112
(619) 563-4661
[email protected]


SO NOW YOU KNOW !! :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

is there gonna be a show @ southwest high this year?
if so does anyone know when? :biggrin:


----------



## THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO (Feb 13, 2005)

yeah those southwest high shows were sick but umm my brother goes there and he said that the auto shop teacher was talking bout trying to make a car show for students but i dont know ima talk to him and get more info see if the lowrider community can help by supporting him that would be really nice even if it was just for students. montgomery high is having a car show this year also ill post up info as soon as possible i think it might be in may.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What ever happened to the chicano park gathering?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Cant figure out who was actually throwing that first one but the one coming up for sure is the 35th Annual AMIGOS CC picnic on Saturday, April 23rd as part of the activities during the CHICANO PARK DAY FESTIVAL.........DONT MISS IT CUZ ITS ONE KOOL ASS FIESTA TODO LA DIA' !!!!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jan 16 2005, 03:55 AM
> *April 17th, 2005
> 
> Roll-in: 8-10 am
> ...



here's the flyer


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jan 16 2005, 03:55 AM
> *April 17th, 2005
> 
> Roll-in: 8-10 am
> ...



here's the flyer


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

oops try it again :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Someone know the details car show on the 2nd... I will not be able to take my ride but still attened it.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

What show are you referring too????
The only ones posted are a picnic at Chicano Park on the 23rd hosted by AMIGOS CC and an anniversary gathering on Sunday April 24th at the bike shop off of Main St. in Chula Vista!!!

By the way San diego gente....the SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER FESTIVAL has bee changed from May21,2005 to August ?,2005 so that they can add some live event performer venues as well.We have also ,managed to talk the promoters into a NATIONWIDE HOP, AIR-BAG COMPETITION(not an exhibition) AND A HYDRAULICS VS AIRBAG COMPETITION!!!

We are also working on renting some private property so that the hoppers have a place to "grudge-match" later IMMEDIATELY afterwards so they can get it out of their system and still return home or back to their hotels before it gets too late in the evening!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI--aka--SECRET SQUIRREL PRODUCTIONS

[attachmentid=133219]


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Mar 25 2005, 11:15 PM
> *What show are you referring too????
> The only ones posted are  a picnic at Chicano Park on the 23rd hosted by AMIGOS CC and an anniversary gathering on Sunday April 24th at the bike shop off of Main St. in Chula Vista!!!
> 
> ...



Who is putting on this event?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

This show is being put on by the gentlemen that do the EXTREME AUTOFEST TOUR which is a import show the size of LRM up and down the west coast.They switched their promoter dba name from POSITIVE ENTERTAINMENT TO NEW IMAGE MEDIA GROUP!!
I have won either 1st or 2nd place at their SD stop in the BEST MUSTANG class for the past five years and have become good friends so I offered them some PR services for the show and the hop since there primary networking is in the import world!!!!!
Hey Xavier.......I was at RACE LEGAL last night discussing with the program director Lydia and SDPD about how I plan to get my HOP LEGAL idea up and running and they ALL loved the idea and have agreed to adopt and support it!!!
We will be writing out a sponsorship proposal using SDPD's non-profit ID for the two programs together at the end of April and should have enough money for them both by May so we can have our first hop officially in June.
As long as I don't get stuck doing EVERYTHING and the lowrider community here in SD commits to donating their time........IT'S ALL GOOD!!!

Tell Beto I said whats up????!!!

MS


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thats a good idea. :cheesy:


----------



## Perro (Aug 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Feb 18 2005, 03:51 AM
> *PERRO..WHO YOU ROLLIN WIT DOGGY-DOG ???
> [snapback]2742184[/snapback]​*


----------



## THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO (Feb 13, 2005)

hey whats up everybody whats up sally hey guys theres a car show crackin in may at mac project school in chula vista not sure on date but its on a sat sally maybe u know bout this event i think sherrie does but i havent talked to her also the car show at montgomery ok well ill post info up asap


----------



## big sal (Feb 24, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP BRO ARE ANY OF YOU GUYS COMING TO THE MI VIDA C.C. YUMA SHOW THIS YEAR IT'S ON APRIL 24 2005 AT JOE HENRY PARK IN YUMA . THERE IS ALOT MORE SHADE THERE CAUSE I KNOW YOU GUYS AIN'T USED TO THE DESERT HEAT.











> _Originally posted by THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO_@Mar 27 2005, 11:11 PM
> *hey whats up everybody whats up sally hey guys theres a car show crackin in may at mac project school in chula vista not sure on date but its on a sat sally maybe u know bout this event i think sherrie does but i havent talked to her also the car show at montgomery ok well ill post info up asap
> [snapback]2916257[/snapback]​*


----------



## THECROWDC.C.SANDIEGO (Feb 13, 2005)

HEY WHATS UP GUYS I JUST GOT OFF PHONE WITH MACC PROJECT CHARTER SCHOOL OK THERE 2ND ANNUAL CUSTOM CARSHOW IS GOING TO BE HELD ON MAY 21 THIS CAR SHOW WILL HAVE TROPHYS AND ENTERTAINMENT ALSO ITS FOR A GOOD CAUSE ITS TO HELP FOR GRADUATION THIS EVENT IS ON A SATURDAY ALL CLUBS WELCOMED OK KEEP CHEKIN IMA POST MORE INFO WITHIN THE NEXT FEW DAYS THIS SHOW IS IN CHULA VISTA


----------



## TopCopOG (May 19, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

DOES ANYONE KNOW IF THEY ARE STILL HAVING 
THE CRUISE NIGHT ON WEDNESDAY NIGHTS ON
3RD AVE IN CHULA VISTA? :dunno:


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Mar 25 2005, 11:15 PM
> *What show are you referring too????
> The only ones posted are  a picnic at Chicano Park on the 23rd hosted by AMIGOS CC and an anniversary gathering on Sunday April 24th at the bike shop off of Main St. in Chula Vista!!!
> 
> ...


any more info on this show????? what time? how much? and how do you reg.? thanks


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

X-man my rides back in oceanside when is the next sunday menudo?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

See you there at the 2 shows in April


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

who plans to be at chicano park?


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

I KNOW ITS KINDA EARLY BUT CANT WAIT FOR LRM IN JUNE. SUP FOR DA NITE B4 IN TJ????


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Apr 14 2005, 09:39 PM
> *who plans to be at chicano park?
> [snapback]3002941[/snapback]​*



probably wont show  
but i'm gonna try and be there. :biggrin:


----------



## coolguy (Mar 28, 2005)

anybody know anything about the golden acorn carshow


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Who is going to the CORONADO CAR SHOW this Sunday?

If you are, let's caravan over there so we can all set up together?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Apr 14 2005, 09:39 PM
> *who plans to be at chicano park?
> [snapback]3002941[/snapback]​*


I'm planning to get there late. I got to get more material for the site, good thing the time changed. 

Hope they got short lines and good food!!!!!!!!!! My beer will be in the trunk.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Have not heard about the Casino car show,the Chicano Park Amigos event is not really a full blown show-EVERBODY gets a small trophy when you pay for registration(usually $15)and then at the end of the day the AMIGOS CC members give out just a few more trophies as the "best of's" vehicles that day.The lowriders have only a part of the park because there are several other cultural and community related activities going on.So in other words......your beer and barbeques in place of any display setups,trophies etc.!!!!!!!!
The coronado show has gotten SO BIG as the years progressed that most people pre-reg and if you haven't done that yet.........get there NO LATER than 8:30 a.m.They had 400 vehicles last year and unless they open up another street, there will be many turned away again.

It is one of my favorite shows though,all hot rods-no imports-and it is right off of the main drag so you can go shopping,stop for lunch or even walk to see the Coronado Del Hotel!!!!!!

My car is being pin-striped out in Jamul right now so I won't have it with me for any of the ABOVE events..........but don't think that will stop me now!!!!!!!

CAN'T WAIT TO SEE EVERYBODY ON THE 23RD-CHICANO PARK!!!!!!!!

PS
Tomorrow I will post the list of car cruise about to kick off.........THERE IS A CRUISE SOMEWHERE IN SAN DIEGO EVERY SINGLE DAY OF THE WEEK!!!!!!!!
MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll try to show up for the corando show but I didn't pre-reg. If I can get in I will. I don't know if I'll be there for the chicano park because city of Oceanside is a having a Spring Antiques and Collectibles Street Fair on Sunday April 24th, 2005 from 8 am to 3 pm. Attendance at the show will be 25-35K. it will be at Mission Ave at either end Coast Hwy or Nevada St. I think the event is free too.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Apr 15 2005, 04:55 PM
> *Who is going to the CORONADO CAR SHOW this Sunday?
> 
> If you are, let's caravan over there so we can all set up together?
> [snapback]3007126[/snapback]​*



PICS FROM SHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

uffin: uffin: uffin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

heres some photos of chicano park 4/23/05 :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Damn, look like a good event! I could go had to go the junk yard.
It was the half off day. Got 2 210 york compressors for m ride :biggrin: . I will be attending the future shows or events.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
here's some more from chicano park 4/23/05

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=173600


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

What's shows are coming up?


----------



## og326 (Jan 2, 2004)

how do you sign up to the lowrider show in san diego the one on may 21 on coors amp.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ANYTHING GOING ON FOR CINCO DE MAYO? uffin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

So the only carshow coming up is the SD lowrider mag show?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

The lowrider show at the Coors Amphitheatre has been re-scheduled until August because the hip hop artists they secured are unavailable this month.I will be assisting in promoting the show and hop for them since the tour these cats produce every year in Cali is "imports only"--THE EXTREME AUTOFEST-- !!!

Viejitos is having their picnic........... I believe the last Sunday of this month at Chicano Park, and then there is LRM's show at Qualcomm Stadium in June, then in July there is the Majestics CC picnic on Independence Day and San Diego CC will be having there 2nd annual car show,the Southern California Lowrider Festival is in August,La Gente CC car show(road trip) in October as well as the LRM SUPER SHOW in Vegas(another road trip).
I am sure their will be a couple of other lowrider picnics come up later on butin the mean time THIS SHOULD KEEP YOU RRRRREEEEEAAAAAAAALLLLLL BUSY !!!!!


Hey there friends...........the local "car cruises" are getting ready to kick things off this month(the time change making it lighter later)from May through September and there is one ALMOST EVERY DAY OF THE WEEK FOR SIX MONTHS LONG !!!!Here is the list and I also included some local hot rod car shows as well:

*CAR SHOWS *

May 6 & 7: OVER THE HILL CC celebrates 32 years at CAMPLAND ON THE BAY (mission bay) with a show of 400 pre-1972 vehicles, trophies, raffles, live bands both nights. Campland charges $6 admission to view-8am. -5pm.Info at (619) 443-6767

 May 28: AMERICAN HERITAGE CAR SHOW, 9am-3pm at Grape Day Park in Escondido.Pre-1974 classics and muscle cars, with awards, music and vendors-$25 for registration/free to view, put on by the Escondido Historical Society. Info at (760) 743-4382

June 11: 28th annual "Plastic Fantastic" from 10am-3pm at Seaport Village and presented by the North County Corvette Club, $20 pre-reg. and $25 after June 1.Info at (760) 742-2405

June 12: 18th Annual Fords and Friends family picnic and car show, 9am-4pm at Dos Picos Park in Ramona. Info at (619) 426-1882

*CRUISE NIGHTS *
There is a cruise EVERY night of the week somewhere in SD from May until October!


Monday Night Car Club from 6:30 pm-9pm meets on Tuesdays at the VFW Hall, 12650 Lindo Lane next to Lindo Lake Park, Lakeside. Info at (619) 687-3602

East County Cruisers from 6:30pm-9pm meets on Tuesdays at Tyler’s Taste of Texas Barbecue, 576 N. 2nd Street, El Cajon.Info at (619) 312-0129

Classic Malt Shop from 6-9pm meets on Fridays at 3615 Midway Dr. in Loma Portal. Info at (619) 226-1600

Cruisin Italiano Style Cruise Night from 5-8pm on Thursdays at Pernicanos Restaurant at 1588 E. Main St. in El Cajon. Info at (619) 338-5225

Time Travelers Cruisin Association from 8-9:30 am Sundays, Carlsbad Company Stores, Carlsbad.
Info at (760) 966-1952

Cruise Night in Ramona/Car Show from 5-7pm on Sundays at Denny’s-1946 Main St. in Ramona. 
Info at (760) 789-0513

Beef ‘n’ Bun Cruise Night from 5:30-8:30 P.M. first Saturday of the month at 2477 Fletcher Pkwy in El Cajon.
Info at (619) 465-0767

Siggy’s Car Cruise from 3-6:00 P.M. the second Saturday of every month at 26820 Jefferson Ave in Murrieta. Info at (909) 302-0691


And those are just the LITTLE ones going on !!!!

The most popular ones are:

CHULA VISTA-"BLAST FROM THE PAST" every Wednesday night from 6-9pm on3rd avenue between E and H street in Chula Vista--THE LOWRIDERS FAVORITE !!!!!!

EL CAJON-"THOSE EARLY YEARS" also every Wednesday night from 6-9pm on Main Street in El Cajon !!!!!!

LA MESA-"THE RIDES OF YESTERYEAR" every Thursday night from 6-9pm on La Mesa Blvd in La Mesa !!!!! THIS CRUISE HAS THE MOST(3-400 CARS)VEHICLE ATTENDANCE EVERY WEEK/YEAR AND HAS BEEN RUNNING THE LONGEST(12 YEARS) !!!!!

Car Clubs use these cruises to promote their clubs picnics and car shows and so they have become quite handy when gathering info for the 411 concerning "classic car" events !!!!!!!


Sorry............BUT YOU ASKED ???????????




MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Thanks for the info Mustang Sally!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I like going to Esco on Fridays around 7:00pm - 9:00pm. All types of ride go out there. Alot of lowriders have been going there lately. Come and check it out.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

May 28: AMERICAN HERITAGE CAR SHOW, 9am-3pm at Grape Day Park in Escondido.Pre-1974 classics and muscle cars, with awards, music and vendors-$25 for registration/free to view, put on by the Escondido Historical Society. Info at (760) 743-4382


Is this a good show to enter?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

The biggest difference betweeh the hot rod and lowrider shows are:

A-they do not use a point system for judging they vehicle individually they usually do the BALLOT BOX which means that the competitors walk around and judge each others rides and stuff it in the box--it becomes a "popularity contest" and the biggest clubs will ALWAYS PULL A TROPHY !!!

B-which leads me to my next tid bit being that the hot rod show trophies are about ONE-FOURTH the size of the lowrider ones !!

C-and lastly there is drinking going on but on the "Super D-L" and not a whole lot of half naked women under 30 either.........BUT.......NEVERTHELESS................

ESCO has some beautiful classic cars and they are really "good folks", and I think they have an auto museum next to the park they promote with it every year.There is another good hot rod show there at the Bates Nut Farm.......I started off with the hotrodders since it is a 65 mustang and six years later I know peeps from the hot rod/low rider/import venues together........... so I would say MOST DEFINETLY YES go get in that roll-in line because I know you can appreciate a beautiful classic and you all ready have your prize trophy(YOUR SITTING IN IT) !!!!!!!!!!

MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## hypnotiqsd (Aug 30, 2004)

HEY MS...HOW YA DOING?...JUST HEARD THAT THE CHULA VISTA CRUISE WILL BE CHANGED TO TUESDAYS THIS YEAR....1ST DAY WILL BE JUNE 21 FROM 6:00 TO 8:30PM...ALSO GOLDEN ACORN CASINO WILL BE TRYING TO GET A LOWRIDER CAR SHOW GOING IN OCTOBER, THEY ARE TRYING TO WORK AROUND THE LA GENTE CAR SHOW IN EL CENTRO. IT WILL BE THE WEEKEND BEFORE OR AFTER THE OCTOBER 22 SHOW...ANYONE KNOW IF THERE WILL BE ANOTHER INDOOR SHOW AGAIN AT THE CONVENTION CENTER IN SAN DIEGO?...HOW ABOUT THE LOWRIDER FEST AT COORS ON MAY 21? IT WAS ON THE SDLC TENTATIVE CALENDER BUT HAVEN'T HEARD ANYTHING ABUT IT...I ALREADY KNOW ABOUT THE HOT IMPORT NIGHTS AND EXTREME AUTOFEST IN JULY AND OCTOBER...OH AND BY THE WAY THE MACC PROJECT 2ND ANNUAL SHOW IS NOW ON SUNDAY JUNE 5TH THAT WILL BE IN CHULA VISTA( NEW FLYER IS OUT)...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey CHOLOS & CHOLAS! j/k

Please email all the "LOWRIDER" SHOWS from Esco to TJ so I can get the word out on my radio show. I usually get this info a week out. :uh: How can I help out when you aint hitting me up in advance.  

[email protected]


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:biggrin:


----------



## 84CoupeDe (Mar 29, 2003)




----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@May 6 2005, 11:02 AM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3105095[/snapback]​*


I can't make that one Wish I could! I was there for last years! It was off the hook! I'm gone for a 1 year starting in july  . But be back! :biggrin:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 8 2005, 12:37 PM
> *I can't make that one Wish I could!  I was there for last years!  It was off the hook!  I'm gone for a 1 year starting in july  .  But be back!  :biggrin:
> [snapback]3111748[/snapback]​*


duty calls :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be saving for my next project. 48 fleetline!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@May 12 2005, 07:40 PM
> *
> 
> I'll be saving for my next project.  48 fleetline!
> [snapback]3132623[/snapback]​*



THERE'S A FEW FOR SALE IN S.D. NOW :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 59elco (Apr 8, 2005)

Viejitos 8th annual picnic @ chicano park may 22,05 10:30-4:00


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: 
bump it


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 

6/7/2005 - Blast From The Past Car Show

Over 100 classic cars and motorcycles will be on display at this weekly car show. Come enjoy the music, food and vendor booths. The show is located on Third Avenue in downtown Chula Vista from 5 p.m. to 8 p.m. Tuesday evenings from June 7 to August 30. 

Sponsored by the Downtown Business Association, (619) 422-1982


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 59elco_@May 13 2005, 09:38 PM
> *Viejitos 8th annual picnic @ chicano park may 22,05 10:30-4:00
> [snapback]3137295[/snapback]​*





it's on!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

Viejitos 8th annual picnic @ chicano park may 22,05 http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=179776


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Anything for this Sunday? 29th?


----------



## 59elco (Apr 8, 2005)

anybody have the adress to the show going on this sunday 6-05-05 at the charter school


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

is anybody going to the lowrider magazine show this year?


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

UUUUUUUUUUhhhhhhhhhh yeah........like ALL of San Diego!!!!I live 7 minutes from the stadium Top-Dog-Calistyle.I have a two bedroom house and LOTS OF ROOM FOR SLEEPING BAGSI also live 10 minutes from the airport,beach,dance clubs downtown and 20 minutes from Tijuana!!!!!!!1
If you are not registered, we roll in at 3/4 am not make sure we can get a spot because they turn peeps away at this one when it hits 600 + rides!!!!!

Ive got a few LIL members hooking up with me but you know what they say...........THE MORE THE MERRIER!!!!!!!!!!!!

 MUSTANG SALLI


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jun 1 2005, 02:22 AM
> *UUUUUUUUUUhhhhhhhhhh yeah........like ALL of San Diego!!!!I live 7 minutes from the stadium Top-Dog-Calistyle.I have a two bedroom house and LOTS OF ROOM FOR SLEEPING BAGSI also live 10 minutes from the airport,beach,dance clubs downtown and 20 minutes from Tijuana!!!!!!!1
> If you are not registered, we roll in at 3/4 am not make sure we can get a spot because they turn peeps away at this one when it hits 600 + rides!!!!!
> 
> ...



Well I am gonna pre reg, because I believe we are gonna be bringing Chago's Dream down for the show and I damn sure wanna come check out a San Diego show for sure. Not to mention the nitelife 

Even if we dont bring the car down I wanna check shit out!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

you definetly want to pre-reg
i think its only $25. the day of 
event is $45, if there's room.


----------



## EL TARASCO (Feb 28, 2004)

san diego lrm show whos goin im thinking of goin


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

Lowrider Show Pre-Party Saturday Night at CHUEY'S Resturant & Cantina! :cheesy: 

I'll be hosting a little something something the night before so if you want to get on my guest list PM me and I'll put you down(you get in free to the club). All car clubs and individual riders are welcome but I need names!

 Good food, GREAT DRINKS, GREAT MUSIC, and good vibes. 21 and over after 8opm 

Chuey's is located at 1901 Main St. in San Diego right by Chicano park!
Off the 5 freeway take the Ceasar Chavez exit go towards the water and it's on Main and Ceasar Chavez. (619) 234-6937

The guest list will CLOSE as soon as I fill up my list so hit me up.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## rcuen6625 (Jun 6, 2005)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING A CAR SHOW ON AUGUST 21ST AT
SOUTHWESTERN COMM COLLEGE IN CHULA VISTA.


----------



## rcuen6625 (Jun 6, 2005)

SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING A CAR SHOW ON AUGUST 21ST AT
SOUTHWESTERN COMM COLLEGE IN CHULA VISTA.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 6 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Lowrider Show Pre-Party Saturday Night at CHUEY'S Resturant & Cantina!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'll be hosting a little something something the night before so if you want to get on my guest list PM me and I'll put you down(you get in free to the club).  All car clubs and individual riders are welcome but I need names!
> ...



you have a PM


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rcuen6625_@Jun 6 2005, 02:42 PM
> *SAN DIEGO CAR CLUB IS HAVING A CAR SHOW ON AUGUST 21ST AT
> SOUTHWESTERN COMM COLLEGE IN CHULA VISTA.
> [snapback]3232888[/snapback]​*



:thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

So, San Diego show going to be big. Why does the pre reg asks for SSN? Let me know why... :uh: Is the show going to be boycott? like passed years?


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 8 2005, 01:57 PM
> *So, San Diego show going to be big.  Why does the pre reg asks for SSN?  Let me know why... :uh:  Is the show going to be boycott?  like passed years?
> [snapback]3244471[/snapback]​*


I think they ask the SSN for the people that win "Sweepstakes". Since money is involved....Uncle Sam got's to get his cut......


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I sending the pre reg today. Who else is going?


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 6 2005, 10:42 AM
> *Lowrider Show Pre-Party Saturday Night at CHUEY'S Resturant & Cantina!  :cheesy:
> 
> I'll be hosting a little something something the night before so if you want to get on my guest list PM me and I'll put you down(you get in free to the club).  All car clubs and individual riders are welcome but I need names!
> ...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

X-man,
I need directions to CHUEY'S Resturant & Cantina. I never been there before. You got my PM with my name? Hey why don't you shoot a cruze on grand (esco) on Fri. I'll go down to your area also. Tell me the spots.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
9am-1pm
60 E. "J" ST.
Chula Vista, Ca

JUNE 19TH! Free bowl of menudo if you bring your ride. 
Come out and join me for a day to just kick back and enjoy life and
cars!

Spread the word!
Xavier The X-man

this is a firme hang out for sundays. wish the parking lot was a little
bigger but still can fit plenty of cars there. :thumbsup: plus the liqour
store is right next door :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 8 2005, 06:01 PM
> *X-man,
> I need directions to CHUEY'S Resturant & Cantina.  I never been there before.  You got my PM with my name?  Hey why don't you shoot a cruze on grand (esco) on Fri.  I'll go down to your area also.  Tell me the spots.
> [snapback]3245732[/snapback]​*



Blast From The Past Car Show

Over 100 classic cars and motorcycles will be on display at this weekly car show. Come enjoy the music, food and vendor booths. The show is located on Third Avenue in downtown Chula Vista from 5 p.m. to 8 p.m. Tuesday evenings from June 7 to August 30.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 9 2005, 08:29 AM
> *:biggrin:
> THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
> 9am-1pm
> ...


Thanks for the info!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:thumbsup: 
Oldies C.C. San Diego
30th anniversary Dance

July 9th 2005

Lafayette hotel 
2223 El Cajon blvd 
San Diego 92114

Tickets are $35.00 each 

LAST DAY TO PURCHASE 6/12/2005

FOR TICKETS CALL Rueben 619.264.1924


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 9 2005, 09:29 AM
> *:biggrin:
> THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
> 9am-1pm
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

Anything going on this weekend??? I'll be down there Fri-Sun.


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 8 2005, 02:44 PM
> *I sending the pre reg today.  Who else is going?
> [snapback]3244763[/snapback]​*


Im going from the bay area with my potna driving his caddy also, what time/day you leaving


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Guam707_@Jun 13 2005, 02:40 PM
> *Anything going on this weekend???  I'll be down there Fri-Sun.
> [snapback]3268095[/snapback]​*




THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
9am-1pm
60 E. "J" ST.
Chula Vista, Ca

JUNE 19TH! Free bowl of menudo if you bring your ride. 
Come out and join me for a day to just kick back and enjoy life and
cars!

Spread the word!
Xavier The X-man

this is a firme hang out for sundays. wish the parking lot was a little
bigger but still can fit plenty of cars there. plus the liqour
store is right next door


----------



## Guam707 (Dec 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Jun 14 2005, 05:25 PM
> *THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
> 9am-1pm
> 60 E. "J" ST.
> ...


i might have to come check this out.... :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
9am-1pm
60 E. "J" ST.
Chula Vista, Ca

if anyone is going and not sure how to get there,a few of us will be meeting at Jst marina @ about 9:00am. pm me if you need more info.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I think I might make this one... see you there! :biggrin:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Jun 15 2005, 11:17 AM
> *I think I might make this one... see you there! :biggrin:
> [snapback]3276812[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Top_Dog_Calistyle (Jun 8, 2003)

I got my pre reg and a few potnas will be rollin down from the bay area  Looking forward to seeing some sd peeps !!!!


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I just go my Entry Confirmation in the mail for the SD LRM show.


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

SAME HERE..............ALSO GOT MY LRM PRE-REGISTRATION CONFIRMATION YESTERDAY.............CAN'T WAIT TILL THIS WEEKEND!!!

MS


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: HERE IS THE SCHEDULE FOR THE X-MANS SUNDAY MENUDO.

THE FIRST ONE WAS GREAT PLENTY OF CARS & GENTE. THE MENUDO
WAS GOOD AND THE BEER WAS COLD...
IT WAS COOL MEETING 61CRUZER & AS ALWAYS KICKING IT 
WITH THE X-MAN. :thumbsup: SEE YOU NEXT TIME.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

July 17th I can make that one also but it will be my last one before I leave :happysad: But I going to save up for my 48!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

July 17th I can make that one also but it will be my last one before I leave :happysad: But I going to save up for my 48!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 15 2005, 10:06 AM
> *THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP.
> 9am-1pm
> 60 E. "J" ST.
> ...



pics of the first one :biggrin: 
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185367


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 99.9% positive i'll be at this one. :biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

ANYONE GOT DATES FOR THE COORS AMPITHEATRE ONE AND THE CUSTOM INDOOR???


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 


> _Originally posted by RICH_@May 6 2005, 12:02 PM
> *:biggrin:
> [snapback]3105095[/snapback]​*


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jul 4 2005, 11:33 AM
> *:biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM THERE!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by screwed up loco_@Jul 4 2005, 03:20 PM
> *YES SIR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! IM THERE!!!!
> [snapback]3361587[/snapback]​*




here's a couple more for you.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## screwed up loco (May 6, 2004)

WONT BE ABLE TO MAKE THOSE 2 BUT THANKS FOR THE PLUG!!!!!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

i got this in an e-mail today.
check it out. :thumbsup: 

http://www.amigoscarclub.com


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Good website!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

THIS SUNDAY IT'S ON!!!!!!! JULY 17TH AT luzintas taco shop in Chula Vista!
MENUDO,RIDES, AND RAZA!!! 9am-1pm
HERE'S PICS OF THE FIRST ONE :biggrin: 
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HERES MORE  





> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 24 2005, 01:27 PM
> *pics of the first one :biggrin:
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=185367
> [snapback]3316559[/snapback]​*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: BUMP


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jun 22 2005, 12:48 PM
> *:biggrin: HERE IS THE SCHEDULE FOR THE X-MANS SUNDAY MENUDO.
> 
> THE FIRST ONE WAS GREAT PLENTY OF CARS & GENTE. THE MENUDO
> ...



this sunday :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

TTT


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Just wanted to give the SD peeps the 411 on the SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER FESTIVAL that was re-scheduled for August.
They couldn't get the sponsorships they wanted for the venue he is creating this late in the year(these are the promotors of the "EXTREME AUTOFEST" which have a west coast tour that produces a import show every-other-month and then a SUPERSHOW at the end), but their sponsors have accepted for 2006 !!!!

The event will be in MAY OF 2006 and promises to provide some things "THAT HAVE NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE" for San Diego's Lowrider Community !!!!!!!

Keep up that "lowrider spirit" Xavier !!!!!!

MS


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Jul 21 2005, 05:50 PM
> *Just wanted to give the SD peeps the 411 on the SOUTHERN CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER FESTIVAL that was re-scheduled for August.
> They couldn't get the sponsorships they wanted for the venue he is creating this late in the year(these are the promotors of the "EXTREME AUTOFEST" which have a west coast tour that produces a  import show every-other-month and then a SUPERSHOW at the end), but their sponsors have accepted for 2006 !!!!
> 
> ...



WHEN YOU COMING OUT TO EAT MENUDO? Take the car out and don't scarrreeeedd! :cheesy:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: it's gonna be on end of august-early september.

sunday aug.-21 san diego c.c. show @ southwestern college
sunday aug.-28 lucitas taco shop/menudo
saturday sep.10 dukes c.c show-oceanside
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I have the internet in my room now so I will be able to see whats going on in San Diego!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 12 2005, 04:45 AM~3602680
> *I have the internet in my room now so I will be able to see whats going on in San Diego!
> *


we'll keep you posted :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

You know if I was back there I would have been at the show in Oceanside. Take some good pics! ohh and of the cars too LOL...


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Aug 20 2005, 07:38 PM~3663626
> *You know if I was back there I would have been at the show in Oceanside.  Take some good pics!  ohh and of the cars too LOL...
> *


pic of the sdcc show

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=198968


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

anyone know of anything for labor day weekend?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

whats up chevy John,
Man its hot here. Ohh and the typhoons shit! heat, wind, rain, and bullshit.. haha


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Sep 14 2005, 01:44 AM~3811394
> *whats up chevy John,
> Man its hot here.  Ohh and the typhoons shit!  heat, wind, rain, and bullshit..  haha
> *



what camp are you at?
stay up homie,hopefully the year 
goesn quick


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rich (Nov 25, 2001)

:cheesy:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 15 2005, 04:05 PM~3823732
> *:biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


I'm at camp schwab! way north!! Hey theres a japaness hydraulic shop here :uh: with american lowriders but they are always parked. I'm going to check it out.. let me know if you want something from here..


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Here a impala in okinawa japan, just rusting.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=205036

Whats up SD Check this calender out.. Homie did a good job on it.


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## EL CHUCO (Mar 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 16 2005, 11:31 AM~3828213
> *:cheesy:
> *


:thumbsup: *OLDIES CAR CLUB* will be there. :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

That SD super indoor customs is going to be good!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RICH_@Sep 16 2005, 10:31 AM~3828213
> *:cheesy:
> *



this weekend................ :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

found this on another thread...........



Come out on Sunday November 6, 2005 and help some well deserved kids get some money to keep their football team well equipped. These boys are staying out of trouble and doing good at school. Don't you think they deserve our help? 

If there's anyone interested in helping the kids out there with something positive please read on...The Lowrider Community of San Diego would like to extend an invitation to a local fundraiser car show for Chula Vista High School Football Team...Sunday, November 6,2005...10:00-4:00...parking lot located at 4th Ave. and K Street...Best of show trophies will be awarded...$10.00 to show, $5.00 for spectators...under 10 years free...All proceeds will go to help the boys raise money to get equipment for their team.
The boys will be doing a little BBQ, and all proceeds will go to the famous CVHS football team. Rain date will be November 13, 2005...So come on Down...Hope to see you all there representing...Move in 7:00 AM.....anyone interested please contact Mayra Nunez @ 619-778-1227...Thank You in advance for your help....


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

HE'S BACK................ :biggrin: 


XAVIER THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO 

DEC 4TH AT LUZITAS TACO SHOP. 

COAT DRIVE & TOY DRIVE, BRING EITHER ONE. BRING A NEW UNWRAPPED TOY VALUED AT $10 OR MORE OR A NICE COAT TO HELP KEEP THE HOMELESS WARM DURING THE HOLIDAYS.

EARLY ARRIVAL IS STRONGLY RECOMMENDED!!!! YES, GET THERE EARLY CAUSE IT'S GONNA BE PACKED!!!!


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

http://amigoscarclub.com/LowRider%20Show%20pictures%20.html


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

this sunday.................. :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Nov 17 2005, 09:29 PM~4229084
> *HE'S BACK................ :biggrin:
> XAVIER THE X-MAN'S SUNDAY MORNING MENUDO
> 
> ...


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I know there is more SD shows... I'm going to try to be in SD mid or end of jan. Is there any events going on at that time?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'm still trying to head back to cali but not sure what month? post up some events for jan or feb.. :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 61cruzer_@Dec 22 2005, 05:27 AM~4457932
> *I'm still trying to head back to cali but not sure what month?  post up some events for jan or feb..  :biggrin:
> *




new years day..........chicano park :thumbsup:


----------



## mustangsalli (Nov 17, 2002)

Here is the registration form for a really nice car show in SD for the month of April 2006--

MS


[attachmentid=401085]


----------



## Homie Styln (Dec 4, 2003)

APPLIES TO ALL AREAS.. HELP KEEP KIDS SAFE..


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: 
36th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
Saturday, April 22, 2006 - 10am-5pm
San Diego, Califas (Under the SD/Coronado Bay Bridge)

Featuring:
Speakers, music, poetry, ballet folklorico, danza azteca, lowrider car show, food, cultural activities y más!

Organized by the 
Chicano Park Steering Committee



more info here.........................



http://chicano-park.org/


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Dec 22 2005, 07:27 PM~4463079
> *new years day..........chicano park :thumbsup:
> *



here's some pics.................

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=230064&st=0


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Jan 8 2006, 03:00 PM~4573822
> *:biggrin:
> 36th Annual Chicano Park Day Celebration
> Saturday, April 22, 2006 - 10am-5pm
> ...




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

ttt


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll try to be there mid feb - mid march ... post up shows!! or get togethers!! also x-mans shows.


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I will be there!! See you there  also for any shows when I'm back if there is any?


----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Chevyjohn I plan on showing at the chicano park celebration day ! I go every year but havent showed yet, should be a good day... :biggrin:


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mustangsalli_@Dec 28 2005, 02:24 AM~4497925
> *Here is the registration form for a really nice car show in SD for the month of April 2006--
> 
> MS
> ...



DAY AFTER CHICANO PARK! Anyone going? I'm crashing it!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

Aanything going on during 27 feb - 20 mar?


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

pomona swap on the 5th.

you down? Or ARE you Down?


----------



## 48cruzer (Jul 2, 2004)

I'll be back in Cali in July  .. Post shows or get togethers. I'll also be going to pomona July 16th!!


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)

mini car show kickback, sat. august 5, from 3:00 pm till ? .. restaurant " EL KORA" is throwing this event to SUPPORT THE LOW RIDER COMMUNITY , there will be free food for people that show up with their ride also live music , awards, drinks and give aways (also there will be corona girls, so bring your camera) EL KORA MEXICAN RESTAURANT & SEAFOOD 8415 PARADISE VALLEY ROAD SPRING VALLEY CA 91977 (619) 479-1134


----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## FiveNine619 (Feb 1, 2004)




----------



## 1 blck 66 (Sep 3, 2005)




----------



## pacific coast (Feb 10, 2006)

Not a show but a good picnic to attend...


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

* CAR SHOW IN SAN DIEGO*Saturday, September 30th
@ Westfield Plaza Bonita
(Robinson's May Parking Lot)
10am - 4pm
Join Xavier The X-Man and the American Red Cross for the 4th Annual Xavier The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause Blood & Marrow Drive on Saturday, September 30th at Westfield Plaza Bonita from 10a to 4p. Stop by to donate blood and get on the National Bone Marrow registry. Together we can save lives and help & honor leukemia patients.
This year we are honoring Cesar Luna Jr who was apart of The X-Man's Cruise for the Cause last year. Cesar was a leukemia patient who lost his battle earlier this year. 
________________________________________
If you would like to participate in The X-Man’s Cruise for the Cause please register online at WWW.MAGIC925.COM . This is based on a first come first serve basis. SPACE IS LIMITED. So hurry and register. 
Note: Valerie from MAGIC Promotions will call to confirm your participation two weeks prior to the event. If you have any questions please call Valerie at (858) 499-1707
Set-Up/ Break-Down Info: 
•	Car Show hours are Saturday, September 30th from 10a to 4pm. 
•	There is a $15 registration fee which will includes a t-shirt, a dash plaque and a lunch. Part of the proceeds will benefit the American Red Cross. 
•	Move in time is starts at 7a and will end at 9a. Cars will not be admitted after 9a. 
•	Registration fee is due the day of the event. 
•	All exhibitors must remain until 4p. No exceptions. 
•	MAGIC 92.5 is not responsible for articles/materials lost or stolen at any time. 
•	Car Show participants will not be allowed to sell or sample any items. This application is for display purposes only.


----------



## xavierthexman (Sep 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by xavierthexman_@Aug 7 2006, 06:08 PM~5920413
> *<span style=\'font-family:Impact\'>
> Here is the LINK!</span>
> 
> http://www.magic925.com/form_cruiseforthecause.html*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

it's behhind the Home Depot/Mervyns parking lot in Imperial Beach.
right off the I-5 freeway (Palm ave. & Saturn blvd.)*move in will be from 8-10am *











http://www.facebook.com/pages/Love-For-Diane/119761521371537
love-for-diane.com


----------



## bigjoe62 (Aug 23, 2007)

Here is the Pre-registration form, and yes you are reading it right. All pre-registered entries will be entered to win a 37 inch flat screen television. Pre-reg must be post marked by Oct. 11, 2010 to be eligible for the television. :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Mister 76 (Feb 4, 2008)

This is a must show to check out.... :biggrin:


----------



## southsandiego (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chevyjohn_@Sep 21 2010, 02:58 PM~18624176
> *
> 
> 
> ...


IS THERE GONNA BE A CAR HOP FOR THIS EVENT :happysad:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*anybody needing any flyers or postcards printed for their Car Show , PM me , got GOOD prices , Thanx and GOOD luck to all*


----------



## chevyjohn (Nov 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by southsandiego_@Sep 22 2010, 12:10 AM~18629416
> *IS THERE GONNA BE A CAR HOP FOR THIS EVENT :happysad:
> *


not sure, but i don't think so. :happysad: 
just exhibition and fundraising for the little girl


----------

